# DVD Brenner im Firewiregehäuse



## ernii (11. März 2004)

Hallo

ich wollte mir einen DVD Brenner holen (Nec D2500A hatte ich vom Preis/Leistungs verhältnis auserkoren) und ihn in ein externes Gehäuse (kA irgendeines das Firewire hat) packen. Nun frag ich mich ob das Problemlos mit allen Programmen klappt etc. ... hat jemand von euch da Erfahrungen?

cu
ernii


----------



## Tobias K. (11. März 2004)

moin


Ich hab eine Festplatte in einem externen Gehäuse und die wird unter Windows und in allen Programmen Problemlos als Laufwerk erkannt
Also behaupte ich jetzt das das mit deinem Brenner auch ohne weiteres geht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

